# 1/2 5 spot tip



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Well tonight was a first...

Took the drunk home...

As the drunk gets out...

He reaches back and hands me a bill...

It looks like a five and I put it down...

A little time goes by...

I pick it up and notice...

Its only one half of a fiver...

So what does this mean...?

Rakos


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Hopefully it's 51 percent of the bill. Most bank will exchange it if it's the big half. Knowing these riders it's probably the smaller half. Lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Good luck with that...

If they determine it's not at least half the bill your out of luck.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Update:

I took it to local Chase bank...

They said it takes 75 % of the bill...

Including both serial numbers...

So the pax gave me crap...

Thinking that was his intention...jerk...

Oh well....

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Update:
> 
> I took it to local Chase bank...
> 
> ...


Well i have a use for it...

Take the half a bill and make yourself a decoy wallet.

http://www.itstactical.com/intellicom/diy/deceive-a-mugger-with-a-diy-decoy-wallet/

as tips increase uber drivers will be put at further risk of robbery.

Decoy wallets need to pass as your real wallet for about 2 seconds, anything to make it look real...


----------

